
Livestreamed massacre means it’s time to shut down Facebook Live - LogicRiver
https://www.salon.com/2019/03/22/livestreamed-massacre-means-its-time-to-shut-down-facebook-live_partner/
======
_archon_
No.

The service is not to blame for the bad actions of one user. Humanity is so
broad and diverse that in any sufficiently large set of people there are
individuals who will choose to commit evil. It's society's problem to
discourage this, and to react and recover from the evil having been done.

Terms of service were violated, the videos were removed, the service is not at
fault here. If it wasn't posted on FBL, it would have been somewhere else
instead. The fact that our technology gives us a clearer look at something
that's been part of the human condition forever is not a reasonable argument
for destroying that technology.

Personally, I think livestreaming is pretty dumb and I never create or consume
it, but different strokes and such.

------
imtringued
Yes we need surveillance on millions of legitimate videos and legislate delays
into all live streaming services to protect the 200 unfortunate people who
couldn't stop watching the stream on their own accord.

Okay now let's stop with the sarcasm. Blocking videos is acceptable, they can
be watched many times over and shared even after the live stream has ended.
Blocking live streams doesn't do any of that. A live stream is shown once and
then it is effectively "deleted", regardless of whether workers filter it or
not.

Why punish millions of innocent people for such a tiny minority? This isn't a
video that has been shared million of times. Even the recording has only been
seen 4000 times.

~~~
DBYCZ
I seriously doubt only 4,000 people have seen the video. The real question is
where does it end? Sure that video is terrible, but so are the clips from
Mexican Cartels and ISIS, which are widely available online. 9/11, robberies
gone wrong caught on CCTV, and tons of Military footage where people are shown
getting killed/injured are still freely available. Then you have accident
videos, both industrial and automotive/motorcycle. While gory, they can be
argued important as people can learn from the mistakes made in those clips.

I don't think it's possible to truly block a video, and I don't think Facebook
or a Government should even try. The end user should be responsible for what
they choose to watch on these systems. At most, I think a simple graphic
content warning should be in place.

------
nutcracker46
Shutting down Facebook Live is rather extreme, isn't it? FB didn't waste time
removing offensive content when it was reported. Who wants their social media
to be a monitored, censored, walled garden as is WeChat?

If we must endure screened, delayed communication, nonfree (as in freedom)
then the terrorists win.

------
signalsmith
I've also heard of Facebook Live being used to document police violence.

Same problem with content-moderation, but on the other hand it means the video
is out there before the police force has time to confiscate the device or even
lock-down their account.

